# Moving to United States



## Erikj (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello i am moving to United states soon and i have some questions that i would like an answer to.

What does it cost to live there? 

What are the most common jobs that doesn't require experience?

What are the most typical dos and dont's in America?

How is the health care? is insurance expensive?

What are the things to do in America? (sightseeing)

How is the School system in America?


----------



## Loxley (Nov 18, 2012)

hampus said:


> Don't move to united state if u dont know what it cost. I don't think it sounds like a good idea.


I strongly disagree.

It's a long process to get a visa to move to the US. You'll have plenty of time to familiarize yourself with the costs of it. And contrary to popular belief, moving to the US is a GREAT idea. Imho.

I'm currently at the end of the process of moving to the US using a K1 (marriage/fiancée) visa, from the same country you come from no less.  But, I think it's better left to Americans to answer your questions. If you want to talk about how awesome America is, though, and how cold and miserable Sweden is, hit me up.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Erikj said:


> Hello i am moving to United states soon and i have some questions that i would like an answer to.
> 
> What does it cost to live there?
> 
> ...


These are such board questions!

Cost, schools, jobs, and what to do varies on where you live.

Why don't you tell us where you are going to be moving too? And you have a visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

2fargone said:


> These are such board questions!
> 
> Cost, schools, jobs, and what to do varies on where you live.
> 
> Why don't you tell us where you are going to be moving too? And you have a visa?


You beat me to it, but the big variables are:
What kind of visa are you moving over there on?
Where, exactly, are you moving to (it's a BIG country!)
As far as school systems - what level? what location?
As far as job hunting goes - what is your background?

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Erikj (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello again!

I am getting my visa pretty soon and i am moving to LA.
I dont really have much job experience. And also i am wondering a little bit about the school system on a College/university level.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What sort of visa? That will determine whether or not you're able to work.

The university level is not part of the public school system, so you get a huge range of schools - everything from state schools (i.e. run by the state, with in-state and out-of-state fees) to private and very expensive universities to commercial schools that offer career training.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Erikj said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I am getting my visa pretty soon and i am moving to LA.
> I dont really have much job experience. And also i am wondering a little bit about the school system on a College/university level.


So you won't be getting a work visa and it sounds like you won't be getting a student visa.

So what visa are you coming over on?


----------



## Erikj (Feb 27, 2014)

Im actually coming over on an F1 student visa.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're coming to the U.S. on an F-1 and don't know what university you're attending? Is that possible?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> You're coming to the U.S. on an F-1 and don't know what university you're attending? Is that possible?


No it is not. You have to have the documentation from the qualifying education establishment and THEN the visa is issued.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Were OP to give a bit of information we might be able to give a lot of information. In The South it is called getting blood from a turnip.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Erikj said:


> Im actually coming over on an F1 student visa.


If you'll be on a student visa, you'll be limited to jobs on campus that are established specifically for student workers. (Usually things like food services and other "flexible" jobs that can work around your class schedule.)

Just noticed that the OP said s/he is moving to LA. (Assume they mean Los Angeles and not LA as in Louisiana - but you never know.) 

I think the OP, like many Europeans, just doesn't really appreciate how large and diverse a country the US is. It's perfectly normal to assume that the country you're going to is pretty much like where you're coming from. (It's not at all the case - but it's normal to make that assumption, especially when you're a young adult, relocating outside your home country for the first time.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## therapydogwoman (Mar 3, 2014)

Crawford: You've asked some very broad questions regarding living in the U.S. For example, if you plan to live in New York City, the culture, jobs, places to visit, and other pertinent details would differ radically from what you could expect in Salt Lake City, Utah, or Portland, Maine, or San Francisco, CA. The cost of living is quite high in the above cities and would require far more of your income than, say, a rural town in Florida or Montana. Could you provide more specific details about your preferred location? (Fast food restaurant jobs are always available but don't pay more than about $8.00 an hour.)


----------

